# Caution; New app surge indicator shows all ride levels not just yours



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

It appears the new redesigned app that shows surges while offline is showing surges for all ride levels not just yours, both offline and online. So an X drivers waiting to login during a surge could easily be fooled into thinking their area is surging when it's really XL only. If you depend completely on the new driver app and not the rider app, there is no way to tell until you receive that 1x ping..if you even notice that at all. Try it. Stay offline. Zoom in on surging location. Launch rider app and move pin to exact location you'll see that surge could be any ride level. That could be a bit confusing for someone driving surge only.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ive been using the new app for over a month. when im not logged in i can see the surge. and its always for what I drive, which is UberX


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

Symbolic of the integrity of the roll out. The above is what my app was telling me tonight..I'll just leave it there


----------

